# [Ask] Innos i6c or Andromax U



## Pos411 (Sep 1, 2013)

Spoiler: closed






			
				Reason said:
			
		

> i bought this phone without any contract, so i paid it and took it home...period...and for customer freedom, to choose any provider with any services unlocking any phone is never a crime

Click to collapse




Hello All...

first of all, thanks for stopping by and reading my thread...
i'd like to ask if you can make a custom kernel for this phone Innos I6c or Andromax U LE...
this are the specs :
its a CDMA[locked]/GSM dual on phone









please...please...someone kindly enough who has time....i need to change carrier or unlock my phone...what file do you need to make a custom kernel......thank you...if this post bother you...sorry...just leave it...:good:


For some reason i sold the phone, i dont like to be restricted as a customer, for the thread, it's up to the moderators whether it's going to lock or let it be, so for now on i'm not going to visit this thread, thank you to all who have been involved in this matter

dikirim dari warung pojok pake robot ijo


BR


----------



## Pos411 (Sep 2, 2013)

any help from any devs out there...would be very nice...this phone used by many of us in jakarta...well the phone is cheap, the spec is not bad but the data service is bad, signal reception from the CDMA[locked] is poor, that's why i'd like to change service prov.

thanks...


----------



## Pos411 (Sep 3, 2013)

Please any devs...

Sent from my Andromax U using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pos411 (Sep 4, 2013)

please...android meant to be customized...i dont like when it locked to one provider...please help any devs...unlock our device...


----------



## Pos411 (Sep 6, 2013)

Please...help...

Sent from my Andromax U using xda app-developers app


----------



## c3n_dhol (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm using Andromax U too... the first edition one, DualCore version...


----------



## Pos411 (Sep 8, 2013)

c3n_dhol said:


> I'm using Andromax U too... the first edition one, DualCore version...

Click to collapse



hallo...lets hope that someone out there will help unlock this phone 

Sent from outer space using xda app-developers app


----------



## c3n_dhol (Sep 10, 2013)

my friends did the unlock, but it was unsuccessful and finally my friend's MaxU was hard-bricked ...
change bootsplash also made that phone brick...


----------



## Pos411 (Sep 13, 2013)

anyone....any clue how to unlock this cdma...please...


----------



## MRasri (Sep 20, 2013)

still waiting


----------



## Pos411 (Sep 30, 2013)

excuse the noobness but, im wondering if it is possible to unlock more bands on either version of this phone to make it useable on more carriers....
i'm still waiting...


----------



## vujunkie (Oct 3, 2013)

I am facing the same problem. I am using Hisense AD685G New Anromax-i Dual with CDMA (locked) and GSM (data disabled). I have rooted it with help of XDA, using Fastboot, but the bootloader is still locked.

Please help


----------



## Pos411 (Nov 16, 2013)

please any devs...be kind to make a custom kernel...


----------



## Deichz (Nov 30, 2013)

Pos411 said:


> excuse the noobness but, im wondering if it is possible to unlock more bands on either version of this phone to make it useable on more carriers....
> i'm still waiting...

Click to collapse



it's still possible to change your provider from smartfren to other cdma prov.
but you cant make the GSM into 3G

to change provider : go to kaskus, android subforum, i remembered it well that one stickied thread is about injecting CDMA provider.
that's all i know


----------



## Pos411 (Nov 30, 2013)

read the first post on that forum...they wont let you know how to do it with smartpret phones for some bla...bla...bla reason...i was reading and looking around there before i made the post here in xda...the other version andromax v aka ZTE has been unlocked...but not this innos i6c aka andromax U LE...

Sent from my Andromax U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## r6680jc (Jan 16, 2014)

Pos411 said:


> read the first post on that forum...they wont let you know how to do it with smartpret phones for some bla...bla...bla reason...i was reading and looking around there before i made the post here in xda...the other version andromax v aka ZTE has been unlocked...but not this innos i6c aka andromax U LE...
> 
> Sent from my Andromax U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




I have successfully unlocked (*sort of) 1st Gen Andromax U (the dual core version).

*it may hasn't been really unlocked since the slot 1 now won't accept any CDMA RUIM card anymore, but instead accepts all GSM SIM card with HSDPA support (only 2100Mhz though).

the key to unlock it is to flash stock innos i6c kernel and baseband (the original chinese version), but the tricky part is to force flash the kernel and the baseband as it seems that they (andromax u and chinese i6c) have different emmc partition size/layout, I hard-bricked the phone at the first and second attemps (you know, resulting the infamous qualcomm hs-usb qdloader 9008, but it's easily fixed using jtag), but succeed in the third time I tried.


note:
1. What I've done is proven to make slot1 accepts GSM SIM card with HSDPA 2100Mhz support (not the same as the cheap old trick that the GSM in slot1 is only limited to EDGE).
2. in Indonesia, all GSM network carriers use 2100Mhz as their 3G/3.5G band, so it's a good news anyway.
3. It now doesn't support any CDMA RUIM anymore.
4. It's very likely will void your phone warranty whatever the result you will get.
5. There are some kind of user agreements printed outside the packaging box about unlocking the phone and some other legal consequence things, so read those first before deciding/trying to unlock it.
6. You buy the phone without contract, yes that's true, but smartfren has subsidized the price of it and locked it in order to make (to force) owners of the phones to use their services, it's how they get the revenue.
7. I don't want to share the details of how to flash innos i6c kernel and baseband because of point no. 5.


----------



## okta unbaja (Feb 10, 2014)

*can u teach me to unlock it*



r6680jc said:


> I have successfully unlocked (*sort of) 1st Gen Andromax U (the dual core version).
> 
> *it may hasn't been really unlocked since the slot 1 now won't accept any CDMA RUIM card anymore, but instead accepts all GSM SIM card with HSDPA support (only 2100Mhz though).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can u teach me to unlock it


----------



## r6680jc (Feb 10, 2014)

okta unbaja said:


> can u teach me to unlock it

Click to collapse



i've sent you a private message.

@ all
i won't answer the details on the unlocking procedure in here as i'm not sure if it is a legal thing to do.
however, i will answer it if asked through private message, but i won't provide any singe link to the files and tools that are needed even if you beg me or pay me, unless you've got written permission from smartfren to unlock your andromax u/ andromax u le.

thank you.


in bahasa:
saya tidak akan menjawab secara terperinci tentang prosedur unlocking disini karena saya tidak yakin itu adalah tindakan yang legal.
akan tetapi, saya akan menjawabnya jika ditanyakan melalui private message, tetapi saya tidak akan memberikan satu link pun ke file2 dan alat2 yang diperlukan sekalipun anda memohon atau membayar saya. kecuali jika anda telah mendapat ijin tertulis dari smartfren untuk melakukan unlock pada andromax u/ andromax u le milik anda.

terima kasih.


----------



## johoktjen (Feb 10, 2014)

Still waiting unlock andromax u dualcore...bad signal...bad internet....

Sent from my Andromax U using xda app-developers app


----------



## alwin_rosid (Feb 11, 2014)

*andromax ule*

When did this yes u can le 3G I am still waiting with hope: D


----------



## Pos411 (Sep 1, 2013)

Spoiler: closed






			
				Reason said:
			
		

> i bought this phone without any contract, so i paid it and took it home...period...and for customer freedom, to choose any provider with any services unlocking any phone is never a crime

Click to collapse




Hello All...

first of all, thanks for stopping by and reading my thread...
i'd like to ask if you can make a custom kernel for this phone Innos I6c or Andromax U LE...
this are the specs :
its a CDMA[locked]/GSM dual on phone









please...please...someone kindly enough who has time....i need to change carrier or unlock my phone...what file do you need to make a custom kernel......thank you...if this post bother you...sorry...just leave it...:good:


For some reason i sold the phone, i dont like to be restricted as a customer, for the thread, it's up to the moderators whether it's going to lock or let it be, so for now on i'm not going to visit this thread, thank you to all who have been involved in this matter

dikirim dari warung pojok pake robot ijo


BR


----------



## andikemas (Feb 11, 2014)

*sorry, im newbie and i want to ask about 3G GSM for Andromax U dc.*



r6680jc said:


> I have successfully unlocked (*sort of) 1st Gen Andromax U (the dual core version).
> 
> *it may hasn't been really unlocked since the slot 1 now won't accept any CDMA RUIM card anymore, but instead accepts all GSM SIM card with HSDPA support (only 2100Mhz though).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry to interrupt, I want to ask if it could be if I was still using CDMA network in slot 2 slot 1 but using 3g GSM network. Could this happen, or should slot1 2-slot GSM-GSM to enjoy the 3G network. I am a newbie, so I do not understand How did the way to send pm to you. Can I ask the tutor via pm only if granted,, thanks before


----------



## r6680jc (Feb 12, 2014)

andikemas said:


> sorry to interrupt, I want to ask if it could be if I was still using CDMA network in slot 2 slot 1 but using 3g GSM network. Could this happen, or should slot1 2-slot GSM-GSM to enjoy the 3G network. I am a newbie, so I do not understand How did the way to send pm to you. Can I ask the tutor via pm only if granted,, thanks before

Click to collapse



only slot 1 that supports *both* gsm sim and cdma ruim.
slot 2 supports *only* gsm sim card.

to unlock (enable) hsdpa support on slot 1, we need to flash baseband (radio firmware) and kernel from innos i6c chinese version, but by doing so, it will disable cdma ruim support (and cdma network as well) on slot 1, the slot 2 will still be restricted to gsm GPRS/EDGE network.


----------



## muhacakep (Feb 13, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> only slot 1 that supports *both* gsm sim and cdma ruim.
> slot 2 supports *only* gsm sim card.
> 
> to unlock (enable) hsdpa support on slot 1, we need to flash baseband (radio firmware) and kernel from innos i6c chinese version, but by doing so, it will disable cdma ruim support (and cdma network as well) on slot 1, the slot 2 will still be restricted to gsm GPRS/EDGE network.

Click to collapse



sadly those method wont work for andomax U limited (innos I6CP) because they have different processor right?
last night i tried to flash I6c baseband to my andromax U limited & it result soft-brick :silly:


----------



## r6680jc (Feb 13, 2014)

muhacakep said:


> sadly those method wont work for andomax U limited (innos I6CP) because they have different processor right?
> last night i tried to flash I6c baseband to my andromax U limited & it result soft-brick :silly:

Click to collapse



it may work, but with performance issue.
what tool did you use to flash i6c baseband to your andromax U LE?
the best thing to do to be on the save side is to make a raw backup of your whole nand chip, then you'll be easier to revive your phone if hard bricked.


----------



## Nobodyx92 (Feb 14, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> it may work, but with performance issue.
> what tool did you use to flash i6c baseband to your andromax U LE?
> the best thing to do to be on the save side is to make a raw backup of your whole nand chip, then you'll be easier to revive your phone if hard bricked.

Click to collapse



so i just need to flash baseband + kernel innos i6c? nothing else, is that right sir? i use andromax u dualcore.
still downloading now. gonna try it soon. thanks for this trick


----------



## r6680jc (Feb 14, 2014)

Nobodyx92 said:


> so i just need to flash baseband + kernel innos i6c? nothing else, is that right sir? i use andromax u dualcore.
> still downloading now. gonna try it soon. thanks for this trick

Click to collapse



basically yes.
don't use flashable zip to flash the kernel and baseband.


----------



## Nobodyx92 (Feb 14, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> basically yes.
> don't use flashable zip to flash the kernel and baseband.

Click to collapse



another great tips to noob like me. thanks sir :highfive:
can't use zip? so i need to use innos upgrade tools?


----------



## r6680jc (Feb 14, 2014)

Nobodyx92 said:


> another great tips to noob like me. thanks sir :highfive:
> can't use zip? so i need to use innos upgrade tools?

Click to collapse



you can also use miFlash.


----------



## nandokk (Feb 18, 2014)

maybe 3G GSM-GSM on andromax u le ( innos i6cp ) will be unlock :laugh::good:


----------



## AVRD (Feb 18, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> I have successfully unlocked (*sort of) 1st Gen Andromax U (the dual core version).
> 
> *it may hasn't been really unlocked since the slot 1 now won't accept any CDMA RUIM card anymore, but instead accepts all GSM SIM card with HSDPA support (only 2100Mhz though).

Click to collapse



help, please PM me trick for i6CP/ULE 

Thx


----------



## MatthewWu (Mar 15, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> you can also use miFlash.

Click to collapse



Err.. I don't understand and where did you get the baseband and firmware file? I browsed innos forum, but i don't understand what they're talking about.

Speak English, please.


----------



## Pos411 (Mar 17, 2014)

For some reason i sold the phone, i dont like to be restricted as a customer, for the thread, it's up to the moderators whether it's going to lock or let it be, so for now on i'm not going to  visit this thread, thank you to all who have been involved in this matter

dikirim dari warung pojok pake robot ijo


----------



## Rasydan (Apr 5, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> I have successfully unlocked (*sort of) 1st Gen Andromax U (the dual core version).
> 
> *it may hasn't been really unlocked since the slot 1 now won't accept any CDMA RUIM card anymore, but instead accepts all GSM SIM card with HSDPA support (only 2100Mhz though).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please pm me how to do it?


----------



## dityasta (Apr 10, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> i've sent you a private message.
> 
> @ all
> i won't answer the details on the unlocking procedure in here as i'm not sure if it is a legal thing to do.
> ...

Click to collapse



please send me the procedure to make innos i6c in 3g network. pm me please


----------



## Naddict (May 13, 2014)

Thread lightly cleaned.. Members are reminded that posting in English is a rule here at XDA...


----------



## marco.djanckovic (May 24, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> I have successfully unlocked (*sort of) 1st Gen Andromax U (the dual core version).
> 
> *it may hasn't been really unlocked since the slot 1 now won't accept any CDMA RUIM card anymore, but instead accepts all GSM SIM card with HSDPA support (only 2100Mhz though).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can u pm me how it's goin ?


----------



## apenk888 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Please PM me.*



r6680jc said:


> I have successfully unlocked (*sort of) 1st Gen Andromax U (the dual core version).
> 
> *it may hasn't been really unlocked since the slot 1 now won't accept any CDMA RUIM card anymore, but instead accepts all GSM SIM card with HSDPA support (only 2100Mhz though).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please teach me how to do it. it's frustrating using Smartfren's internet connection which is claimed to be "anti lelet". Mine has smartfren_4.1.2_080613_v2.0d baseband version and 3.4.0 [email protected]) )#3 SMP PREEMPT kernel version.


----------



## dityasta (Jun 13, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> basically yes.
> don't use flashable zip to flash the kernel and baseband.

Click to collapse




I've found the file of innos i6c like the stock rom, recovery tools, and raw img. I have tried using miflash, eMMC software downloader, innos recovery tools, but still can not do this. I had too much that my maxu dead. and every my maxu dead, it always detected in the PC, port 9008 not 9006. whether the way that I did wrong? please help...:crying:


----------



## didik990 (Jul 11, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> I have successfully unlocked (*sort of) 1st Gen Andromax U (the dual core version).
> 
> *it may hasn't been really unlocked since the slot 1 now won't accept any CDMA RUIM card anymore, but instead accepts all GSM SIM card with HSDPA support (only 2100Mhz though).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good::good::good::good:


----------



## muhacakep (Jul 12, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> it may work, but with performance issue.
> what tool did you use to flash i6c baseband to your andromax U LE?
> the best thing to do to be on the save side is to make a raw backup of your whole nand chip, then you'll be easier to revive your phone if hard bricked.

Click to collapse



i used updater script & flash it via CWM. and yes, i've make my backup before. so its safe me from soft brick.
however, i ve discovered another device that have very same spec as my Andromax Ule (Innos I6 CP). its Celkon Monalisa ML5, and from her update script i know that she is UMTS version of Innos I6CP (it wrotten "INNOS I6P") that run at 2100 frequency.
I've flash the kernel & baseband, even the full ROM, but the problem is, the UMTS signal arent appear. its still run at EDGE only.

so its come to conlusion that may be Smartfren detach the UMTS hardware


----------



## Pos411 (Sep 1, 2013)

Spoiler: closed






			
				Reason said:
			
		

> i bought this phone without any contract, so i paid it and took it home...period...and for customer freedom, to choose any provider with any services unlocking any phone is never a crime

Click to collapse




Hello All...

first of all, thanks for stopping by and reading my thread...
i'd like to ask if you can make a custom kernel for this phone Innos I6c or Andromax U LE...
this are the specs :
its a CDMA[locked]/GSM dual on phone









please...please...someone kindly enough who has time....i need to change carrier or unlock my phone...what file do you need to make a custom kernel......thank you...if this post bother you...sorry...just leave it...:good:


For some reason i sold the phone, i dont like to be restricted as a customer, for the thread, it's up to the moderators whether it's going to lock or let it be, so for now on i'm not going to visit this thread, thank you to all who have been involved in this matter

dikirim dari warung pojok pake robot ijo


BR


----------



## dityasta (Jul 20, 2014)

Should i unlock the bootloader or bootsplash first before flashing the kernel and baseband?


----------



## markiten (Aug 2, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> I have successfully unlocked (*sort of) 1st Gen Andromax U (the dual core version).
> 
> *it may hasn't been really unlocked since the slot 1 now won't accept any CDMA RUIM card anymore, but instead accepts all GSM SIM card with HSDPA support (only 2100Mhz though).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you pm me to teach how to do it? please... :crying:


----------



## MRasri (Aug 24, 2014)

i've the 3G.zip but i can't do nothing about it. if you want it. i havnt this phone anymore since it locked with smarpret 
this is all i can help

since i'm new here. i'll upload the file in another site


----------



## inogbox (Dec 5, 2014)

r6680jc said:


> .... second attemps (you know, resulting the infamous qualcomm hs-usb qdloader 9008, but it's easily fixed using jtag), but succeed in the third time I tried.

Click to collapse



i have hisense ad685g how do you find jtag pinout ?? for this devices


----------



## tommyselalu (Mar 25, 2018)

This trick is still life


r6680jc said:


> I have successfully unlocked (*sort of) 1st Gen Andromax U (the dual core version).
> 
> *it may hasn't been really unlocked since the slot 1 now won't accept any CDMA RUIM card anymore, but instead accepts all GSM SIM card with HSDPA support (only 2100Mhz though).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------

